# Looking to Sub in Maine plow/hand



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

I am willing to Sub in Southern Maine in the surrounding areas of Portland. I will sub for plowing, snow removal or even just hand work needed. E-mail me if needed at [email protected] or call 207-712-5118


----------

